# Κάλεσμα για Σάββατο 25 Απρ.



## Costas (Apr 25, 2009)

Τα ξημερώματα της Τετάρτης 22 Απριλίου 2009, στις 5 π.μ., το αυτοδιαχειριζόμενο πάρκο Ναυαρίνου δέχτηκε απρόκλητη και ιδιαίτερα βίαιη επίθεση από τα ΜΑΤ.

Το βράδυ, γύρω στις 11μ.μ., είχε προηγηθεί ρήψη δύο μολώτοφ στη διμοιρία που σταθμεύει στη Χαρ. Τρικούπη. Έξι ώρες αργότερα, τέσσερις διμοιρίες των ΜΑΤ περικύκλωσαν το πάρκο και ξυλοκόπησαν με άγριο τρόπο τον κόσμο που καθόταν εκεί χυδαιολογώντας, απειλώντας και εκφράζοντας απερίγραπτο μίσος και σαδιστική ικανοποίηση.

Δύο από αυτά τα άτομα στάλθηκαν στο νοσοκομείο με σπασμένα χέρια και ανοιγμένα κεφάλια. Τέσσερα άτομα προσήχθησαν αναίτια στη ΓΑΔΑ.

Λίγα μέτρα από το σημείο όπου πέντε μήνες πριν δολοφονήθηκε ο Αλέξης Γρηγορόπουλος βιώσαμε και πάλι να εφαρμόζεται από την πλευρά της ΕΛ.ΑΣ η λογική των μαζικών εκκαθαρίσεων, του πογκρόμ, της κοινωνικής καταστολής και της ʽσυλλογικής ευθύνηςʼ. Όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι η κατασταλτική πολιτική που εφαρμόζεται με τη λογική της συλλογικής ευθύνης, όπου τυχαίοι περαστικοί και θαμώνες της περιοχής ξυλοκοπούνται αδιακρίτως, είναι αυθεντικό χαρακτηριστικό φασιστικών καθεστώτων.

Οι πρακτικές αυτές της ΕΛ.ΑΣ δεν μας εκπλήσουν. Γνωρίζουμε ότι είναι στα πλαίσια ενός γενικότερου σχεδίου που στόχο έχει την καταστολή, την ποινικοποίηση και την στρατικοποίηση της ευρύτερης περιοχής των Εξαρχείων, καθώς και την εξαφάνιση κάθε κοινωνικής αντίδρασης, αμφισβήτησης και συλλογικού αγώνα.

Καλούμε όλους τους κατοίκους της περιοχής και τους ευαισθητοποιημένους κατοίκους όλης της πόλης να συμμετέχουν σε εκδήλωση διαμαρτυρίας το Σάββατο 25 Απριλίου στις 12 το μεσημέρι στο πάρκο Ναυαρίνου.

Καλούμε επίσης την Τρίτη 28 Απριλίου στις 6 μ.μ. σε πορεία που ξεκινάει από το πάρκο Ναυαρίνου για την υπεράσπιση των κοινωνικών κέντρων και των καταλήψεων.

Αν δεν αντισταθούμε σε όλες τις γειτονιές, οι πόλεις μας θα γίνουν μοντέρνες φυλακές.


Ανοιχτή Συνέλευση Αυτοδιαχειριζόμενου Πάρκου Ναυαρίνου


----------



## sunshine (Apr 27, 2009)

Καλά, είναι δυνατόν, πότε έγινε αυτό και δεν πήρα είδηση; 
Δεν ξέρω αν με εκνευρίζει περισσότερο η επίθεση των ΜΑΤ (μα φυσικά, από την αρχή δεν τους καθόταν καλά το πάρκο) ή η συγκάλυψη της είδησης. Δεν παρακολουθώ φανατικά ειδήσεις, αλλά από τις 22/4 θα έπρεπε να το είχα μάθει. Για να μην ακουστεί, μάλλον δεν προβλήθηκε πολύ.


----------



## Costas (May 2, 2009)

Συνέντευξη (από 25/4) του δικηγόρου τού ενός από τους χτυπημένους, στο TVXS.


----------

